# Virginia Open Fall 2015 - November 14th



## Sessinator (Oct 8, 2015)

It is time for another Virginia Open! 

Date: 
Saturday, November 14th, 2015

Location:
University of Virginia (Charlottesville, Virginia)

Events: 
2x2
3x3
3x3 One-Handed
3x3 Blindfolded
Skewb
Pyraminx

We will also have some shirts that you guys can purchase! Shirt reservations end later this month. 

For more info and registration check out the website: http://www.cubingusa.com/virginiafall2015/index.php


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 8, 2015)

Alriiiight


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 11, 2015)

I wish i could go to ODU too but i had to choose.
I finally get to test out CLL here


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 13, 2015)

Signed up the other day but have not payed yet. Probably wont know if I can go for sure until about a week before the competition when I have to book a hotel room. Hoping to be able to make it. It has been way too long since I have competed!

-Doug


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 13, 2015)

I want to go to this really badly. Hope to see you there!


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 13, 2015)

Unfortunately, my mom has work that day. Might've been able to go if it wasn't for that 

Hope you guys have fun, though!


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 15, 2015)

Reminder: T-shirt sales end in about 2 weeks (Oct 29th). Reserve yours soon!

In other news, we will be having prizes courtesy of TheCubicle.us! TheCubicle.us will also be at the competition with items available for purchase!


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 15, 2015)

Darn, I can't make it. :/


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 16, 2015)

Sessinator said:


> Reminder: T-shirt sales end in about 2 weeks (Oct 29th). Reserve yours soon!
> 
> In other news, we will be having prizes courtesy of TheCubicle.us! TheCubicle.us will also be at the competition with items available for purchase!



Have they specified what stock they will be bringing to the competition? Any word if we will be able to make an order online, and pick it up at the competition?

-Doug


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 16, 2015)

ender9994 said:


> Have they specified what stock they will be bringing to the competition? Any word if we will be able to make an order online, and pick it up at the competition?
> 
> -Doug


If you look in registration, Rubik's magic is for ordering th t- shirt. I think you specify size in additional comments but you shoudl look at the website


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 16, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> If you look in registration, Rubik's magic is for ordering th t- shirt. I think you specify size in additional comments but you shoudl look at the website




Thanks, but my previous comment was about what items the Cubicle was planning on bringing to sell at the competition


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 16, 2015)

Darn, I'm still in NYC  maybe in the spring again!


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 20, 2015)

Probably will be attending, so excited the cubicle will be there


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 27, 2015)

YES River Hill Fall is the week after so there's 2 in a row now!


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 28, 2015)

ender9994 said:


> Have they specified what stock they will be bringing to the competition? Any word if we will be able to make an order online, and pick it up at the competition?
> 
> -Doug



Hi Doug,

It might be best to contact TheCubicle directly about what stock they will be bringing, and whether they will allow pick-ups! At this time I am not able to provide you with that information. 


Also a reminder to all, if you want to reserve a t-shirt, you need to complete the payment by tomorrow (10/29) at 1PM EST!


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm going to have a whole bunch of cubes there to trade, including:

A white Aolong v1 (lubed and tensioned, stickers with fluoro yellow, orange, pink, and green+ocean blue and black)
A white Aochuang (lubed and tensioned, full brights with black instead of white)
Possibly a white Huachuang (lubed and tensioned, same stickers as the aolong v1)
A mini Aosu (lubed and tensioned, same stickers as the aolong v1)
A black Calvin's Sqaure-1 (tensioned, full brights)
A black Shuangren v2 with primary internals (lubed and tensioned, full brights)
A black Dayan 2x2 (lubed and tensioned, full brights)

Probably some other stuff too, I don't have my whole collection in front of me. PM if you want to trade.


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey neat I'm top of the psych sheet for 3 events, which means I'm aiming to get first in at least 1.


----------

